# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Pijn in benen

## Kiki

Mijn excuses voor het lange verhaal maar je kan niet duidelijk genoeg zijn denk ik maar zo.

Ik ben Kiki, 29 jaar en gezond. Het enige is: Al twee jaar heb ik pijn aan mijn benen. Ik hockey al 20 jaar (2 keer per week), daarbij fiets, squash en jog ik graag (dat laatste niet vaak). Deze pijn heb ik nooit eerder gehad. 

Ik heb een jaar in Honduras gewoond en ben ik fanatiek gaan sporten. Ik ging 5 keer per week fitnessen (ongev. 30 min actief) en ben ik een keer per week gaan joggen. Met joggen begon ik 5 min. En na drie maanden zat ik op een uur. Het klimaat was toen erg heet, de ondergrond hard en ik had loopschoenen aan van adidas maar in Honduras gekocht (de echtheid valt te betwijfelen). 

Tijdens het joggen begon ik aan mijn rechterkuit pijn te krijgen. Het leek alsof mijn spieren te kort waren en ik ze constant moest rekken. Ik ben echter verder gegaan en na 3 maanden kon ik niet meer joggen, ik had zo veel pijn. Ik ben er toen mee gestopt en verder geen last gehad. Ik heb nog gereisd 4 maanden (alles te voet) en geen last. 

In augustus ben ik in Nederland teruggekomen en ben weer begonnen met hockeyen. De pijn in mijn benen is in beide benen teruggekomen, echter nooit verder dan mijn knieholten. Het lijkt dus op spierpijn. Ik ben meteen gestopt met sporten al was het vaak wel zo dat tijdens het rennen ik geen pijn had. Toen ben ik in de medische molen terecht gekomen. Even kort op een rijtje wie ik heb bezocht: tropenarts, vaatchirurg, neurochirurg, fysiotherapeut, orthopeed, natuurgeneesarts, sportarts, specialist in het Compartiment syndroom. 

Inmiddels heel veel pijn, vooral bij zitten op stoelen (pijn in knieholte), pijn als ik met de benen over elkaar zit, pijn bij stilstaan, lang lopen, dansen, met de knieën gebogen op de bank of juist te lang gestrekt. 

Aangezien de gewone geneeskunde het uiteindelijk afdeed met: u heeft gewoon pijn aan uw benenben ik het alternatieve circuit op gegaan. Dit omdat ik het absoluut niet wil accepteren dat ik op mijn 29e al praktisch niets meer kan.

Nu zit ik in het alternatieve circuit en daar begin ik ook niet meer in te geloven (Acupuncturist en osteopathie)

De (pijn)symptomen: (inmiddels verhoogd)
- kuiten lijken spierpijn te hebben.
- Pijn in de knieholte
- Soms pijn in de bovenbenen (achterin). 
- Het voelt alsof het in de spieren pijn doet (vooral in de spieren die midden over mijn kuit lopen.
- Pijn in mijn voeten als ik te lang sta, loop oid
- Geen hoge hakken meer kunnen dragen. 

Hopelijk kan iemand mij helpen want dit houd ik niet lang meer vol, ik begin radeloos te worden en ik mis het sporten zo. Daarnaast ben ik 29 en wil ik niet zo gehandicapt zijn. 


Met vriendelijke groet,

Kiki

----------


## Marie

Misschien raar, maar ik zit te denken aan een voedselintolerantie.
Ben je al eens getest voor overgevoeligheid voor bepaalde voedingsmiddelen?
Sommige voedingsmiddelen kunnen ontstekingsreacties in het lichaam geven die spierpijnachtige verschijnselen veroorzaken.
Het is maar een idee hoor
sterkte er mee

----------


## Kiki

Marie,
Ik zal dat ook eens proberen, al is mijn eetpatroon niet meer veranderd sinds ik in Nederland terug ben gekomen.
Bedankt voor het advies

----------


## Marie

je kunt soms ineens last hebben van iets wat je al jaren zonder problemen at, is mijn ervaring.
Zo kan ik vrijwel geen rund en varkensvlees meer verdragen terwijl ik vroeger een probleemloze vleeseter was.

----------


## Kiki

Marie,
Hoe doe je zo'n voedingstest?

----------


## Marie

Ik denk dat je dat het beste bij je huisarts kunt vragen.
er zijn diverse mogelijkheden in het reguliere en in het alternatieve circuit.

----------


## Gast Ellie

Ik heb precies dezelfde symptomen, vooral zitten, dat is een ramp. En de artsen zeggen dan veel rusten, vooral niet lopen of fietsen. En ook ik beweeg nu eenmaal graag. Maar als ik loop heb ik nog de minste last. Ook bij mij zit het in de knieholtes. S'nachts word ik wakker want dan trekt de pijn naar de voorzijde van mijn knieen en dan scheuten in mijn scheenbeen. Nu las ik dat het al weer enige tijd terug was van jou. Dus ten eerste hoop ik dat je het leest en ten tweede ben je hopelijk, voor jou, van de pijn af. Kan je me in dat geval vertellen wat het was en wat je eraan hebt gedaan. Hier word je namelijk gek van. Alvast bedankt lotgenoot.

----------


## Luckas

KIKI
Ik vrees dat U een verkalking hebt in uw aders of haarvaatjes tgv 
ofwel aanleg diabetes of wel verkalking zonder meer .
Dat moet een arts specialist in cardio vasculaire aandoeningen kunnen uitmaken...en evbt beginnen met cholestrol kontrole enz.
Plus probeel een met een magneetband rond uw enkel ipv van nrond uw pols
zoals nl verkocht zie bv internet INNergetix.Liefs Luk.


> Mijn excuses voor het lange verhaal maar je kan niet duidelijk genoeg zijn denk ik maar zo.
> 
> Ik ben Kiki, 29 jaar en gezond. Het enige is: Al twee jaar heb ik pijn aan mijn benen. Ik hockey al 20 jaar (2 keer per week), daarbij fiets, squash en jog ik graag (dat laatste niet vaak). Deze pijn heb ik nooit eerder gehad. 
> 
> Ik heb een jaar in Honduras gewoond en ben ik fanatiek gaan sporten. Ik ging 5 keer per week fitnessen (ongev. 30 min actief) en ben ik een keer per week gaan joggen. Met joggen begon ik 5 min. En na drie maanden zat ik op een uur. Het klimaat was toen erg heet, de ondergrond hard en ik had loopschoenen aan van adidas maar in Honduras gekocht (de echtheid valt te betwijfelen). 
> 
> Tijdens het joggen begon ik aan mijn rechterkuit pijn te krijgen. Het leek alsof mijn spieren te kort waren en ik ze constant moest rekken. Ik ben echter verder gegaan en na 3 maanden kon ik niet meer joggen, ik had zo veel pijn. Ik ben er toen mee gestopt en verder geen last gehad. Ik heb nog gereisd 4 maanden (alles te voet) en geen last. 
> 
> In augustus ben ik in Nederland teruggekomen en ben weer begonnen met hockeyen. De pijn in mijn benen is in beide benen teruggekomen, echter nooit verder dan mijn knieholten. Het lijkt dus op spierpijn. Ik ben meteen gestopt met sporten al was het vaak wel zo dat tijdens het rennen ik geen pijn had. Toen ben ik in de medische molen terecht gekomen. Even kort op een rijtje wie ik heb bezocht: tropenarts, vaatchirurg, neurochirurg, fysiotherapeut, orthopeed, natuurgeneesarts, sportarts, specialist in het Compartiment syndroom. 
> ...

----------


## Willdross

Hallo, denkelijk heb je dezelfde problemen die ik ook heb. Ik heb de medische werled achter me gelaten,deze konden niks vinden ondanks dat de pijn in mijn onderbenen,kuiten en knie erger werd. Loop nu bij en homeopaat en deze heeft een Vega test afgenomen, hier kwam uit dat ik teveel ophoping van afvalstoffen in mijn lichaam heb zitten en deze zich een uitweg zoeken in het lichaam. vandaar pijnlijke benen,slecht slapen en krampen/ stuwingen in de benen.ik heb nu ook pijn in de arm spieren, en door te weinig rust en slaap ben ik doodmoe. Nu oet ik meer dan 2 liter water per dag drinken en zo weinig mogelijk suiker gebruiken(suiker houd de afvalstoffen vast) dus proberen met behulp van medicatie (homeopatisch) of dit weg gaat. De Homeopaat massert mijn benen, dit doet behoorlijk pijn maar moet om de spieren te activeren.
succes en hopelijk helpt het bij jou ook.

----------


## NEELYSO

Kiki,jouw probleem komt precies overeen met wat ik op een reis door Indonesië opliep tengevolge van,wat later bleek,mineraalgebrek door de hitte.Jij was ook in een warm land toen je het kreeg.Terug in Nederland kwam uit onderzoeken niets naar voren.Ik had wel erge behoefte aan zoute dingen, gaf daar aan toe en het bleek dat de pijn in de benen wegebde gelukkig.De grotere behoefte aan zout is wel gebleven. Sommige mensen,zoals ook een goede kennis van ons,blijken een grotere behoefte dan normaal aan zout te hebben anders krijgen ze die bekende pijnen.Zo ook onze kennis die bij opkomende pijnen direct wat zout neemt.Deze afwijking wordt door artsen in de niet-warme landen vaak niet herkent.Omdat meer dan normale zoutinname gevolgen voor bloeddruk,etc.kan hebben moet je wel af en toe onder controle van een arts zijn.maar het is de moeite van het proberen waard.Je kunt bij de apotheek ook zakjes met meer uitgekiende mineralen kopen,die je mee kunt nemen naar bv de tropen.Vraag daar ook eens over het gebruik.Succes en laat nog eens wat van je horen.
Neely

----------


## Kiki

hoi Ellie,
Ik ben benieuwd hoe het nu met je is. Bij mij is er nog geen verbetering en het is al een jaar dat ik op deze site weer kom. Nu feb. 2007 en ik ben nu echt bijna bij iedereeng geweest. Heb jij nog tips? Hopelijk heb je helemaal geen last meer en ik wil natuurlijk graag weten hoe je dat voor elkaar hebt gekregen.
Groetjes Kiki




> Ik heb precies dezelfde symptomen, vooral zitten, dat is een ramp. En de artsen zeggen dan veel rusten, vooral niet lopen of fietsen. En ook ik beweeg nu eenmaal graag. Maar als ik loop heb ik nog de minste last. Ook bij mij zit het in de knieholtes. S'nachts word ik wakker want dan trekt de pijn naar de voorzijde van mijn knieen en dan scheuten in mijn scheenbeen. Nu las ik dat het al weer enige tijd terug was van jou. Dus ten eerste hoop ik dat je het leest en ten tweede ben je hopelijk, voor jou, van de pijn af. Kan je me in dat geval vertellen wat het was en wat je eraan hebt gedaan. Hier word je namelijk gek van. Alvast bedankt lotgenoot.

----------


## Kiki

Hoi Neelyso,
Niet wetende dat er gereageerd werd op mijn verhaal kom ik nu pas weer op de site.
Ik ben benieuwd hoe het nu met je is. Bij mij is er nog geen verbetering en het is al een jaar dat ik op deze site weer kom. Nu feb. 2007 en ik ben nu echt bijna bij iedereeng geweest. Heb jij nog tips? Hopelijk heb je helemaal geen last meer en ik wil natuurlijk graag weten hoe je dat voor elkaar hebt gekregen. Ben jij met de zoutopname helemaal van het probleem af.
sorry dat ik niet eerder gereageerd heb. Bedankt voor jouw reactie.
Groetjes Kiki





> Kiki,jouw probleem komt precies overeen met wat ik op een reis door Indonesië opliep tengevolge van,wat later bleek,mineraalgebrek door de hitte.Jij was ook in een warm land toen je het kreeg.Terug in Nederland kwam uit onderzoeken niets naar voren.Ik had wel erge behoefte aan zoute dingen, gaf daar aan toe en het bleek dat de pijn in de benen wegebde gelukkig.De grotere behoefte aan zout is wel gebleven. Sommige mensen,zoals ook een goede kennis van ons,blijken een grotere behoefte dan normaal aan zout te hebben anders krijgen ze die bekende pijnen.Zo ook onze kennis die bij opkomende pijnen direct wat zout neemt.Deze afwijking wordt door artsen in de niet-warme landen vaak niet herkent.Omdat meer dan normale zoutinname gevolgen voor bloeddruk,etc.kan hebben moet je wel af en toe onder controle van een arts zijn.maar het is de moeite van het proberen waard.Je kunt bij de apotheek ook zakjes met meer uitgekiende mineralen kopen,die je mee kunt nemen naar bv de tropen.Vraag daar ook eens over het gebruik.Succes en laat nog eens wat van je horen.
> Neely

----------


## Kiki

Hoi Willdross,

Ik ben benieuwd hoe het nu met je is. Bij mij is er nog geen verbetering en het is al een jaar dat ik op deze site weer kom. Nu feb. 2007 en ik ben nu echt bijna bij iedereeng geweest. Ben jij er nu nog steeds helemaal van af.
Sorry dat ik niet eerder gereageerd heb, wist niet dat er überhaupt op mijn verhaal gereageerd was.

Groetjes Kiki





> Hallo, denkelijk heb je dezelfde problemen die ik ook heb. Ik heb de medische werled achter me gelaten,deze konden niks vinden ondanks dat de pijn in mijn onderbenen,kuiten en knie erger werd. Loop nu bij en homeopaat en deze heeft een Vega test afgenomen, hier kwam uit dat ik teveel ophoping van afvalstoffen in mijn lichaam heb zitten en deze zich een uitweg zoeken in het lichaam. vandaar pijnlijke benen,slecht slapen en krampen/ stuwingen in de benen.ik heb nu ook pijn in de arm spieren, en door te weinig rust en slaap ben ik doodmoe. Nu oet ik meer dan 2 liter water per dag drinken en zo weinig mogelijk suiker gebruiken(suiker houd de afvalstoffen vast) dus proberen met behulp van medicatie (homeopatisch) of dit weg gaat. De Homeopaat massert mijn benen, dit doet behoorlijk pijn maar moet om de spieren te activeren.
> succes en hopelijk helpt het bij jou ook.

----------


## jack

ik heb er ook vaak last van .
bij mij is het gekomen nadat ik aanvallen van jicht kreeg .
dus misschien heeft het wel te maken met een te groot gebruik van purine.
dit komt veel voor in vis rode wijn en nog veel meer . :Confused:  

groetjes jack  :Wink:

----------


## jack

jammer dat er niet meer gereageerd word op dit onderwerp .
inmiddels loop ik ook al met maanden pijn in mijn onderbenen kuiten en knieholtes. vooral bij het opstaan .
de jicht aanval die ik had is al lang over maar ben met deze pijnen blijven zitten .
loop nu bij physioterapie maar daar helpt ook niks .en mijn huisarts weet het ook niet volgens mij .
ben al op veel dingen onderzocht .reuma enz
niks te vinden .

help !!!!!!!!!

ik wil weer fietsen enz .
het fietsen gaat wel tot ik na het fietsen van mijn fiets af stap .
dan doet alles zeer in mijn benen  :Confused:

----------


## gigi

hoi allemaal,

Ik heb ook pijn in mijn knieholte van mijn rechter been sinds ik een zweepslag heb opgelopen met squashen (agv niet opgewarmde spieren). De pijn schoot bij het squashen in mijn knieholte en trok door naar mijn kuit. Stom als ik was heb ik gewoon het potje afgespeeld. Die nacht bijna niet kunnen slapen van de pijn en de volgende dag naar een fysiotherapeut gegaan. Hij constateerde zweepslag en heeft mij 8 behandelingen gegeven. De fysio adviseerde mij eerst wat te gaan rekken en strekken en langzaam wat te gaan hardlopen. Waarschijnlijk ben ik iets te fanatiek van start gegaan en zit ik nu weer met pijn in mijn knieholte dat doortrekt naar mijn kuit en bovenbeen. Ik kan niet meer hardlopen, want dan wordt de pijn alleen maar heftiger. Ik ben vorige week naar de dokter gegaan en die raadde mij aan rust te nemen en 2 weken geen sport te beoefenen. Hij zei dat het te maken had met de aanhechting van de pees aan het bot. Ik merk dat ik steeds stijver word en dat ik nu ook last begin te krijgen van mijn knieholte in mijn andere been en mijn knieen.  :EEK!:  Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------


## Prevent Care

Heb je al eens supplementen geprobeerd?
Visolie is aan te raden in hoge dosis in combinatie met een goede multi vitamine.
Voor het inzetten van gerichte supplementen test ik eerst doormiddel van een totale bodyscan volgens NES.

Rian Bruijne Prevent Care tel: 076 - 5032430

----------


## jack

het ergste voor mij is purine dat weet ik inmiddels .
sinds ik daar rekening mee houd gaat het een stuk beter .
dus visolie is voor mij denk ik uitgesloten ?
haring bv is funest voor mij en de rest van de vissoorten is ook al niet best voor me .

 :Confused:

----------


## Braveheart

duidelijk verhaal van een verzuurd lichaam.
afvalstoffen kunnen door verschillende oorzaken niet meer volledig worden afgevoerd. Minder het gebruik, van koffie, chocolade, bonen en eiwitten voor 4 weken en je bent pijnvrij. Anders mail je maar eens voor een guasha behandeling !!
succes !!

----------


## Braveheart

by the way : ooit antibiotica gehad? dan kan ik je een darmspoeling aanraden. Tegenwoordig zijn er centra's zat waar je voor 50 euro terecht kunt. Leeg van gifstoffen èn emoties... lijkt je dat wat??

----------


## Jeanine

Hallo Kiki!
Voor pijnen in spieren en gewrichten kan een zuurarm dieet helpen.
Ik heb bijna twintig jaar aan artritis en coxartrose (heupartrose) geleden. Ook in mijn rug had ik gedurende al die jaren last van chronische pijnen. Zeventien jaar geleden kreeg ik er ook nog een acute aanval in mijn rug bij, die volgens de dokter op de symptomen van discus-hernia geleek. Ook mijn heup deed toen veel meer pijn dan vroeger. Het is met geen woorden te beschrijven wat ik toen geleden heb. Enkel de mensen die het zelfde hebben meegemaakt, kunnen het zich voorstellen. Het was alsof mijn rug en heup gebroken waren. Ik kon niets meer: niet bukken, niets optillen, niet zitten en niet liggen. Met die pijn kon ik echt niet blijven leven. Ik begon er toen wel op te letten dat mijn pijnen nog verergerden na het eten van zure voeding of na het drinken van zure drank. Door observeren en experimenteren heb ik zo alle boosdoeners in mijn voeding kunnen ontdekken die bij mij pijnen veroorzaakten. Zo kreeg ik nog meer pijn na het gebruik van: wijn, karnemelk, yoghurt, tomaten, citrusvruchten, fruit en azijn. Ik heb van toen af alle zuursmakende producten uit mijn voeding weggelaten en tot mijn grote vreugde verdween de scherpste pijn reeds na twee weken. De resterende pijn is toen ook verder langzaam, maar volledig weggebleven. Na vier maanden was ik van alle klachten verlost. Ook van de chronische heup- en rugpijn waar ik twintig jaar lang door gekweld was geweest. Na al die jaren van pijn, zoeken en experimenteren, had ik eindelijk de ware schuldigen van mijn lange lijdensweg gevonden. Na mijn genezing heb ik er een boek over geschreven want ik kon de gedachte niet verdragen dat ik het middel kende om artritis en artrose te genezen en dat ik er niets mee deed. Ik wilde er andere reumalijders mee helpen. In mijn boek zijn een vijftigtal brieven gepubliceerd van reumalijders die met de raad uit mijn boek veel verbeterde tot volledige genezing bekwamen. De titel is Verlost van reuma door dieet. Homepage: http://home.tiscali.be/reumaboek 
Als u het zuurarm dieet wilt uitproberen hebt u een grote kans ook geholpen te worden. Medicijnen onderdrukken enkel de symptomen maar nemen nooit de echte oorzaak weg. Als de verdoving uitgewerkt is, heeft men nog meer pijn dan voorheen. Dit komt omdat er in reumamiddelen ook zuren zitten en in sommigen zit er zelfs azijnzuur volgens het boek Medicijnen van Prof. Wolffers. Ook voedingssupplementen zoals vitaminen en mineralen kunnen pijnen veroorzaken of de pijn doen verergeren want die zitten ook vol zuren. Zuur lost de kalk en de kraakbeenderen in het lichaam op en vooral de gewrichten worden er door aangetast. Het beste middel om de olie in de gewrichten te herstellen en de ontsteking te bestrijden is zuivere levertraan (zonder bijvoeging). Ik hoop dat ik u met mijn raad kan helpen en wens u spoedige beterschap. 
Vriendelijke groeten uit Evergem
Jeanine Van Belle

----------


## mgeelen

Hoi Kiki,
Ik ben uiteraard géén dokter, maar het lijkt inderdaad sterk op verzuring van het lichaam. Het lichaam gebruikt mineralen om de verzuring te neutraliseren.
Ik had dezelfde klachten plus dat ik al maanden hoofdpijn had. Na inname van ProBalance (mineralen in hoge concentraties) was ik binnen 1 dag al van alle klachten af. Verzuring treedt ook op als je rookt, alcohol drinkt, slechte eetgewoontes hebt, slaapstoornissen, stress etc. Ik heb een café en heb dus veel slechte gewoontes. Sinds ik dagelijks deze pillen slik heb ik echt nergens meer last van. Ik bestel de pillen rechtstreeks bij de fabriek, maar als je wilt kan ik ze ook bezorgen.
Mail me maar (of bellen) als je meer wilt weten.
Groetjes,
Miranda 0032-14 41 41 91

----------


## johnny 133

waar kan je zo n totale bodyscan laten doen van nes.

alvast bedankt

----------


## johnny 133

Ik wil heel graag de probalance wel eens proberen,volgensmij loop ik ook al jaren met verzuring in het lichaam.Is het miet mogelijk om een keer wat pillen hiervan te proberen voordat ik een smak geld uitgeef.

Wat kost het eigenlijk.

----------


## Prevent Care

Beste Johnny,

Zo'n totale body-scan van NES kun je doen door contact op te nemen met Prevent Care 076-5032430

Rian

----------


## mgeelen

Hoi Johnny,

De ProBalance kost € 33,70 voor 360 tabletten. Voor € 2,50 kan ik je ook testreepjes geven waarmee je de PH-waarde kan meten. 
Uit veiligheidsoverwegingen ga ik geen losse tabletten opsturen. Dit zou je ook niet mogen accepteren, want je weet zo nooit wat je slikt!!! 

Groetjes, Miranda

----------


## evg

Tja,

Ben nu al een tijdje op zoek naar wat de oorzaak kan zijn van de symptomen die ik heb, het begon in mijn linker kuit alsof de steeds bij het sporten strak kwam te staan, dat gevoel breidde zich langzaam uit naar de hamstring en ik heb het nu in beide benen. Vooral veel last bij het zitten op een burostoel op het werk. Krampachtig gevoel, vorig jaar december begonnen en sindsdien verergerd, huisarts raad aan te blijven sporten en dat doe ik ook maar na het sporten wordt het veel erger gedurende twee dagen en dan neemt het weer wat af. Het sporten op zich gaat goed, tennis en fitness maar wel last tijdens het sporten mar niet dusdanig dat ik niet door kan gaan.

Ik heb het idee dat als ik op bed ga liggen dat de symptomen afnemen en 's morgens bij het opstaan lijkt het ook beter. Heel vreemd allemaal. Ik denk dat ik maar een verwijzing ga vragen voor een neuroloog of een vaatspecialist.

----------


## isa

Al eens een algeheel bloedonderzoek laten doen?

en dan ook oa vitamines? b6 b12 ijzer Ferritine folium
gr Isa

----------


## Philip

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb met veel interesse jullie verhalen gelezen. Ik heb ook last van zere boven en onderbenen bij het zitten. Tijdens het sporten nooit maar als ik achter mijn bureau zit op mijn werk vaak al binnen een half uur. Ik ben hiervoor al bij de manueel therapeut, de neuroloog en dergelijke geweest aangezien er over al gedacht wordt dat het uit mijn onderrug komt. Maar een mri-scan toonde aan dat die helemaal goed is.

Ik herken veel van jullie verhalen en denk nu ook dat de klachten uit de hoek van een verzuurd lichaam of een teveel aan afvalstoffen zit. Ik raakte zeer geinteresseerd door jullie discussie over mineralen.

Wie heeft dit de laatste tijd geprobeerd en wat zijn de resultaten? Weten jullie ook bij wie ik hiervoor deskundig advies kan krijgen voordat ik aan een dergelijke kuur begin?

Alvast bedankt

Philip

----------


## Braveheart

Begin gewoon eens de verzuring te bekijken. Koop de basentabletjes van Bullrich's vital. Daar zitten ook nog 20st PH teststripjes in. Voor slechts 5,45 euro weet je meer en kan jezelf de zuurgraad omlaag brengen. één nadeel: tot nu toe heb ik ze alleen nog in de Duitse variant van Etos gevonden, genaamd DM-markt. En als de verzuring zich vnl aan de onderkant van het lichaam bevindt , kijk dan ook eens naar een emotionele kant van jezelf aangezien dit de kracht van het hart aangaat.  :Cool: 

mvg, edwin
http://creative-awakening.spaces.live.com

----------


## Philip

Ik ben gelijk op zoek gegaan naar van die indicatorstrips maar kon ze in mijn woonplaats niet vinden bij zowel aptoheek niet als drogist. Weet jij waar ik ze via het internet kan bestellen?

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## barryrouhof

> Mijn excuses voor het lange verhaal maar je kan niet duidelijk genoeg zijn denk ik maar zo.
> 
> Ik ben Kiki, 29 jaar en gezond. Het enige is: Al twee jaar heb ik pijn aan mijn benen. Ik hockey al 20 jaar (2 keer per week), daarbij fiets, squash en jog ik graag (dat laatste niet vaak). Deze pijn heb ik nooit eerder gehad. 
> 
> Ik heb een jaar in Honduras gewoond en ben ik fanatiek gaan sporten. Ik ging 5 keer per week fitnessen (ongev. 30 min actief) en ben ik een keer per week gaan joggen. Met joggen begon ik 5 min. En na drie maanden zat ik op een uur. Het klimaat was toen erg heet, de ondergrond hard en ik had loopschoenen aan van adidas maar in Honduras gekocht (de echtheid valt te betwijfelen). 
> 
> Tijdens het joggen begon ik aan mijn rechterkuit pijn te krijgen. Het leek alsof mijn spieren te kort waren en ik ze constant moest rekken. Ik ben echter verder gegaan en na 3 maanden kon ik niet meer joggen, ik had zo veel pijn. Ik ben er toen mee gestopt en verder geen last gehad. Ik heb nog gereisd 4 maanden (alles te voet) en geen last. 
> 
> In augustus ben ik in Nederland teruggekomen en ben weer begonnen met hockeyen. De pijn in mijn benen is in beide benen teruggekomen, echter nooit verder dan mijn knieholten. Het lijkt dus op spierpijn. Ik ben meteen gestopt met sporten al was het vaak wel zo dat tijdens het rennen ik geen pijn had. Toen ben ik in de medische molen terecht gekomen. Even kort op een rijtje wie ik heb bezocht: tropenarts, vaatchirurg, neurochirurg, fysiotherapeut, orthopeed, natuurgeneesarts, sportarts, specialist in het Compartiment syndroom. 
> ...


hey ik heb precies die zelfde symptonen
ik heb gezocht op internet en ze zeggen dat het ook door alcohol en roken,ik heb inderdaad laatste halfjaar veel alcohol gebruikt en ik rook ook veel,maar er zijn er tabletten voor dan???ik las iets over PROBALANCE??? waar kan je dat krijgen kan iemand mij dit laten weten gr barry

----------


## Prevent Care

Beste Kiki,

Q10 en Magnesium zouden mogelijk kunnen helpen.
Zie www.prevent-care.eu
Een totale bodyscan geeft je inzicht wat de oorzaak zou kunnen zijn.

Rian Bruijne
Orthomoleculair Geneeskundige/Biofysica
NES-therapeut

----------


## Fenc

Beste Kiki,

Ik herken heel veel in jouw klachten. Ook ik heb opkomende pijn in beide kuiten (binnenkant van de kuit) oplopend tot knieholte en soms daarboven aan achterzijde bovenbeen. Het begint bij stilstaan en ook bij wandelen doen de kuitenerg zeer. Ben ook bij neuroloog geweest voor MRI. Geen hernia ( maar dat wist ik zelf al wel) ik heb wel drukkousen gekocht via mij fysio. Hier heb ik wel baat bij. Geeft rust in de kuiten.
Ben jij nog wijzer geworden de laatste periode?
Is er bij jouw al iets ontdekt wat de onrustige en pijnlijke benen veroorzaakt?
Ik hoop op een reactie
Mvg
Frits :Smile:

----------


## saad

Hallo

het lijkt meer op dat je lichaam reageert op klimaat verandering.
en dat je gevoelger bent geworden voor de omgeving waar je bevind.
Ik zou een middeltje tegen overgvoeligheid aanraden.
ps is het een jeukend pijn in de benen of een stekende pijn.

----------

